# Tool ads or listings that make you cringe?



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Most of us have seen ads or listings where the person in the ad is doing something that makes you cringe. I recently saw an ad for this Ice Pick in my social media feed. What he is doing in pictures 6 and 7, i am not sure whether to laugh or cry:

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Safety-Breaking-Non-slip-Wooden/dp/B091CMNTMV/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=Ice+Pick&qid=1658787664&sr=8-3

And if one hole in your hand isn't good enough, you can triple your productivity in photo 3:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09VH671JP/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B09VH671JP&pd_rd_w=YKGQd&content-id=amzn1.sym.a45e6885-5fcc-4b97-84ae-d9a3253ecc29&pf_rd_p=a45e6885-5fcc-4b97-84ae-d9a3253ecc29&pf_rd_r=KQ4TPAQ5HC3R25QX5XFX&pd_rd_wg=cwOGM&pd_rd_r=3543d1e5-aa27-4736-a918-016e2d79602a&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzS09MNDMyUTdVUTZJJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjUzNTYzM0pUVEFVUVozUzczSSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODkyMzg1Rzg1MVpTVVhDVkExJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfZGV0YWlsX3RoZW1hdGljJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Lately I have been inundated with ads for void free plywood….


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

At least the days seem to have past when before you googled Muscular Dystrophy a day later get Ebay spam

Find Muscular Dystrophy on Ebay!

Makes me wish I had googled "worn out useless crap" back then and saved the email for future belittlement opportunities 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i cant believe they would actually show pic's demonstrating a improper dangerous way to use those picks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Lately I have been inundated with ads for void free plywood….
> 
> - CommonJoe


You are so lucky that you have to hear them to be ads! You are lucky you don't see all the ones everyone else has to deal with!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Haha what could possibly go wrong ramming a sharp pointy metal object into a piece of ice while holding it in the palm of your hand


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> Lately I have been inundated with ads for void free plywood….
> 
> - CommonJoe
> 
> ...


Not so lucky, there all over the radio, and on just about every other TV commercial. Just lucky I don't go looking for them.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> i cant believe they would actually show pic s demonstrating a improper dangerous way to use those picks.
> 
> - pottz


Thei


> i cant believe they would actually show pic s demonstrating a improper dangerous way to use those picks.
> 
> - pottz


If it was a US company it would basically be asking for a lawsuit. Luckily for them they change brand names every few days to avoid bad reviews. This simultaneously avoids lawsuits as well.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Anytime I see someone using FarceBook or Google Chrome on their phone, I like to walk up and say weird stuff.
Wife hates it. When I catch her on FB, say things like sex toys, bubble gum, or gas grill; 2 or 3 times. For the next week, her browser ads mostly show these products. Think she finally learned that her phone was listening to everything, and disabled SIRI plus microphone for most apps? As she stopped complaining and just smiles when I try to seed her advertising with stuff. 










The only app(s) I allow to have microphone access are keyboard app, and phone app. This reduces the number of folks listening, unless my keyboard is open; and I want speech to text into an app.

Can avoid some of this junk by using DuckDuckGo Browser…. :-(0)

Be safe, not sorry.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If I hurt myself with that , they could say I used it as advertised.

I clicked on both of the above links. Later I went to Amazon.com to look for a book. Both of those items from the above links are now Top Picks For You, based on my browsing history. Imagine that.

I recently added DuckDuckGo Firefox. I thought it was supposed to stop tracking like that.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, you really need to cut the URL line garbage after the product number (everything after B091CMNTMV in the first link).

The extra is how they "know" who-done-it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Yeah, you really need to cut the URL line garbage after the product number (everything after B091CMNTMV in the first link).
> 
> The extra is how they "know" who-done-it.
> 
> - splintergroup


Sometimes when I am bored at work i will purposely mess with the ad algorithms. i will search for things and then click on ads. Then when they show up in my social feed, i will report them and put "not relevant", don't show me this ad again.


----------

